
Is this food keto? Does it raise my insulin? - Nutrita
https://nutrita.app/
======
hirundo
I think that this is useful. However insulin response is highly idiosyncratic,
and the app can't make measurements. For instance there are insulin clamp
studies where individual subjects buck the trend and had _lower_ insulin
levels after eating chocolate chip cookies. So a general insulin index, while
nice to have, can be a poor match for a given person/meal.

The holy grail in this area is an affordable, long lived, implantable insulin
monitor that can report to a similar app. If the typical diabetic could see
exactly how they respond to specific foods and exercises they could make much
more effective choices. It could add many healthy years to millions of lives.

Implantable blood monitors for glucose are a fast growing market. They're
still not affordable for non-rich marginally diabetic people like myself, but
progress in recent years has been rapid. Faster, please.

~~~
raphaels7
Hi Hurundo thanks for your insightful comment.

You're quite right that there are a myriad of identified and yet unidentified
affecting an individual's Kraft Pattern of insulin release to a particular
food. For example,it's becoming clearer that foods like flours with disrupted
macromolecular starch network can negatively sway the insulin incretin and
subsequent insulin response; 2 foods with identical glycemic responses can
stimulate GIP and insulin to significantly different degrees
[https://breaknutrition.com/episode-8-starch-digestibility-
li...](https://breaknutrition.com/episode-8-starch-digestibility-limitations-
glycemic-response/) The point being though we're saying "you're insulin is
going to be X in 10min after this slice of pizza", what we're doing is using
empirical averages with all their limitations to teach people how pizza,
donuts and fruit juices all cause you to hypersecrete insulin, and that's very
very bad. Of course, the more advanced users will still be able to track
useful dietary, exercise, timing and other metrics for their N = 1's.

You mention implantable insulin monitoring, and that's of great interest to
us. I'm a molecular biologist by training and would've loved to work on
bringing that device to market. Until we have that though, there are other
metrics that are pretty informative. For example, our app is going to have a
McAuley Index calculator which plugs fasting insulin and triglycerides into a
formula giving a pretty decent index compared to the clinical SSPG 2-hour test
[https://breaknutrition.com/episode-34-metabolic-syndrome-
ser...](https://breaknutrition.com/episode-34-metabolic-syndrome-series-
chapter-1/).

Blood marker tracking is also going to be a part of our app but we're not
going to introduce quite yet.

Thanks,

Raphael Sirtoli

------
dogma1138
Meh, more like tell us what you are buying without much value in return.

Beyond dropping carb intake there is a huge variation between people as far as
insulin production and BGL goes which depends on their general life style,
time of day, time of year and how they react to specific foods and even at
which combinations.

This variation can only be calculated on an individual basis with BGL meters.

I don’t see this service being any more useful than a generic GI list because
that’s just what it is a GI list in an app that monetizes your data.

As far as being on a ketogenic diet healthy young individuals can product
100-150g of ketones a day this figure goes down the longer you stay in
ketosis.

If you want to keep ketosis going longer for the specific intention of
reducing body fat then intermediate fasting and carb loading is required with
a healthy dose of physical activity.

This again varies greatly between individuals some people might get knocked
out of ketosis for a few days after carb loading some might be knocked out for
weeks, how much ketones they can also produce and for how long to begin with
varies a lot and more importantly how much carbs you can intake daily while
staying in ketosis also varies same goes for if artificial sweeteners and non-
metabolizing sugars like alcohol sugars would have an effect or you or not.

~~~
raphaels7
Hi, are you familiar with type of content Break Nutrition puts out? I think
you'll see it's very science heavy and not geared towards ye' old food
tracking app.

First, this app doesn't actually use the glycemic index (GI) of foods because
the GI has an excessively high false negative rate (type 2 error), meaning
that a 'normal' blood glucose response will often be given in the context of a
hyperinsulinemic response.

So we're definitely not "a GI list in an app that monetizes your data".

Second, how many grams of ketones you produce shortly after being ketotic vs
long-term ketosis is not at all clear and still an empirically open question -
the downward trend is still just a guess based on anecdotes (nothing wrong
with that).

Third, your comment about IF and carb loading being necessary to keep ketosis
going is simply incorrect. You can stay ketogenic without carb-loading, since
this will acutely increase the oxaloacetate-to-aceteyl-CoA ratio, thus
diverting fatty acids away from ketogenesis. I think your comment may be in
reference to staying 'healthy' in ketosis? Like not tanking your thyroid
hormones? Thyroid hormones don't tank because of ketones, they often tank
because of chronic caloric restriction - a common scenario in a fat-loss
scenario.

Lastly, you're right that many factors keep you in or out of ketosis. You seem
to know more than the average person yet even you are not entirely up to date
on the clinical side of it, and this is precisely why our app would be of
great use to you and other less knowledgeable users: you'd have somewhere to
share your metrics, meals and see how it all compares with others if you have
a blood glucose readings for instance, or your fasting triglycerides and
insulin values. All nicely organized and presented from within the comfort of
1 app.

I wouldn't write it off until you've tried it ;)

------
cleverbooz
A really nice idea, definitely needed for people who are diabetic or obese and
what to lower their insulin level.

~~~
raphaels7
Thanks.

When I was 15 I remember seeing my grandmother's glucose monitor values
scribbled on her little notepad, their were big swings. I didn't know what I
know now and I'm that, had she access to better information than what her
doctors gave her, she could have better managed diabetes.

I hope this app helps diabetics do what I regret not having been able to for
my (type 2) diabetic grandmother - reverse diabetes.

